# New owner needs some tips please :)



## navneet (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello,

We are first time puppy owners, and have a wonderful pup named Rolo that is now about 16 weeks old.

I would love to get some advise from other Havanese owners in regards to some basic grooming questions:

1) Do you recommend using a brush or a comb, or both?
2) Any tricks in terms of getting out the mats, especially on the back legs? We try to be gentle, but he still ends up yelping at times.
3) Eye stains: we have been using Earthbath eye wipes and a lice comb around the eyes. Any other suggestions?

Thanks much!!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think a comb is the best grooming tool for this breed. Just make sure you are getting all the way down to the skin. I use a soft slicker brush also. I have been able to get mats out using just my comb but I know others use a bit of cornstarch on the mat to make it easier to remove.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Congrats on your new pup Rolo


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Mats on the legs are the worse!! I use a comb and a de-mat tool. The one I use is for cats similar to this: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3330


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Also, I have to admit that when Kodi was a puppy, if he got tight mats on the inside of his legs, I sometimes snipped them rather than causing him a lot of discomfort. Try cutting through them a few times from the skin out (as opposed to parallel to the skin) then tease it apart the rest of the way with a slicker. you'll lose a lot less hair that way.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

http://www.havanesefanciers.com/nosetotailbook/

This little book is the best book I've seen yet on grooming the Havanese.


----------



## navneet (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks to all for their responses 

For using cornstarch on the legs, is it best to put it directly on the hair and leave it for a few minutes and then comb out?

Also, any tips on eye stains?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I have not used cornstarch myself but I think you just rub some into the mat and then just comb out. Maybe someone who has done this will take the time to comment on this for you. Molly does not have staining around her eyes, just eye goop. I just keep the area around her eyes clean and comb out the goop with a flea comb. With my last dog, a Bichon, her eyes and mouth got worse staining when she ate certain proteins like beef.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, you just rub the dry cornstarch into the knot. It makes they hair more slippery, so you can tease it out more easily.


----------



## navneet (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks very much for the replies!


----------

